

Ask HN: Coping with a lack of interest? - junkie

	What's a code hungry developer to do when he's stuck working on projects he doesn't find interesting? My job has become really tedious lately working on things in which I have no personal interest. I work at a company that sometimes requires traveling to work at trade shows which is fun but also incredibly stressful, especially if we are behind and forced to work 95+ hours in a week before the show to get it done.<p>I've always loved programming and find it immensely fun and rewarding, but my current job has almost made me lose interest in programming itself. I've been considering leaving for a startup type deal (I'm fairly close to NY so the opportunity is there) but I haven't found anything cool yet. I love the idea of getting behind something I truly believe in, but I'm not sure a startup would be any less stressful than my current position. On the other hand, I consider myself fairly competent, but am only using a small fraction of my potential here.<p>Is there any real balance to it all that I should know about and do you have any tips on dealing with a lack of interest?<p>/throwaway to protect employment
======
davidandgoliath
Work less, if feasible, and stop going to trade-shows if they're not helping
you get your job done (unless it is that integral to your job) especially if
they are merely adding stress.

The idea of a start-up fixing the burnt out feeling is probably a pipe dream
at most. //quasi-burnt-out-CEO

~~~
junkie
Work should be calming down now, so I'll be less busy until the fall. But all
that means is that my boss will have working on even more things I find
boring, but with shorter hours, until trade show season sparks up again.

And yeah, unfortunately attending (and working) the trade shows is mandatory.

I can handle stress, it's just hard to handle it when I don't care about the
things I'm making. I feel like a startup with an interesting product could
alleviate that...

~~~
davidandgoliath
That last part is certainly true. Find a product you like & apply :)

------
dholowiski
If your job is causing you to lose interest in the things you love, you might
need to get a new job. I've been there, many times, and done that.

